# Fall Swap Meet- Mid Atlantic



## Brian C (Jun 27, 2019)

We're looking at hosting a bike swap at a local microbrewery in Hagerstown MD in the fall  (Sept-Oct)   

Were trying to decide on a date (Saturdays preferred) without a regional conflict as far as swap or related events.  It would be after Bicycle Heavens swap but before Trexlertown  (if that is happening in the fall)  It would be a low cost or maybe free swap to vend at since it would be the first time venue.

Thanks for any input or dates to exclude.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 27, 2019)

Trexlertown is end of september I believe. Keep us updated as the swap develops interested in attending possibly


----------



## Brian C (Jul 31, 2019)

We're scheduled for Saturday Oct 12.  Still finalizing times.  Trying to have a live band in the mix.  Ill post on the boards when we finalize everything.   Antietam Brewery, Hagerstown MD is the location.


----------



## szathmarig (Aug 19, 2019)

I'll be there. I'm in Washington DC area.


----------

